# La guiche... avec du dissolvant aaaahhh



## Natouuu (1 Mai 2009)

Salut tout monde ! 

La journée commence vraiment mal pour moi...

J'ai voulu nettoyer mon jolie macbook blanc, jusque là tout vas bien. Je prends un chiffon doux et la bombe que j'utilise comme d'habitude mais aujourd'hui ce n'est pas comme d'habitude car j'ai du vernis bordeaux sur les ongles.... ahhhh 

Et donc en faisant le nettoyage du clavier il y a un peu de vernis qui va sur le clavier. Voyant que ça ne part pas en frottant je prends vite du dissolvant pour enlever le vernis mais le drame !! Je n'ai pas été assez rapide pour nettoyer le dissolvant sur le clavier et ce dernier a été un peu bouffé... 

Ca m'embête vraiment je ne vois plus que ça !!

Avez-vous une solution ? Peux-tu changer la coque du clavier ? SI oui combien ça coûte ? 

Merci d'avance ! 

Natacha


----------



## estcethomas (1 Mai 2009)

oui ça se change, mais c'est assez cher je ne sais plus si c'est 70 ou 90&#8364; pour changer le clavier, mais c'est dans ces eaux là.
Mais si ça n'est pas plus gênant que ça moi je le garderai comme il est...


----------



## Natouuu (1 Mai 2009)

ouais ben à ce prix là je pense aussi que je vais le garder... 

Existe-il des polish ou des trucs dans le genre pour couvrir un peu ? 

Merci 

Natacha


----------



## estcethomas (1 Mai 2009)

aucune idée, mais je pense que s'il en existe une recherche google te le diras.
Vas quand même demander le prix chez un revendeur, je peux dire des conneries!


----------



## Natouuu (1 Mai 2009)

Ok d'accord je vais me renseigner... Si quelqu'un d'autre aurait une solution qui n'hésite pas à m'en faire part 

Bonne soirée et merci encore !

Natacha


----------



## surfman06 (3 Mai 2009)

Salut Natacha,

Regarde sur ce site => http://www.case-mate.com
il y a toute une panoplie de chose pour protéger et divers produits pour nettoyage, si ma mémoire ne me fait pas défaut, il livre avec leur solution un produit pour nettoyer qui fait des miracles soit disant. Perso j'ai acheté pour on iPhone et je n'ai pas encore utilisé, en plus mon iPhone est tombé pendant que je roulais en scooter et une voiture à rouler dessus,(solide l'iPhone, slt la vitre de cassée et il fonctionnait encore grâce au film de protection, heureusement j'étais assuré donc chgt d'appareil d'ici 10 jours)
Pour en revenir à ton problème, dès que j'ai le nveau iPhone, je lui mets les films protecteurs, et si tu veux je t'envoie ce qui me reste de produit car vu qu'il sera neuf, je ne devrait pas en utilisé beaucoup pour nettoyer l'iPhone, je te joins un lien d'une vidéo de leur part pour que tu vois de toi même l'éfficacité du produit.
(Si ok, envoi moi un message)
http://public.me.com/surfman
va voir le dans le dossier clear armor, c'est du produit avec le pschitt que je te parle.
A toi de voir.@+.


----------



## kaiserben (3 Mai 2009)

J'avais fait la même erreur...

La seule solution que j'avais trouvé, c'était de frotter avec un chiffon doux plus du dissolvant pour lisser le tout... En frottant bien, les picots rugueux d'origine du macbook disparaisse pour laisser une aspect lisse brillant... C'est mieux que rien 

Par chance, mon clavier s'était fissuré peu de temps après et avait été changé en garantie.


----------



## Natouuu (4 Mai 2009)

Merci à surfman pour sa proposition, on se parle par mp 

Kaiserben tu avais repassé du dissolvant sur le mac ? lol Moi plus jamais ! 

C'est faisant des erreurs qu'on apprend mais j'aurais jamais voulu la faire celle là ! 

Mon mac n'est plus sous garantie donc j'ai plus aucune issue...


----------



## amiro22730 (4 Mai 2009)

Peux tu nous envoyer une photo pour voir l'étendu des domages ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Mai 2009)

Natouuu a dit:


> Merci à surfman pour sa proposition, on se parle par mp
> 
> Kaiserben tu avais repassé du dissolvant sur le mac ? lol Moi plus jamais !
> 
> ...



ça m'étonnerai que ce genre de chose soit prise sous garantie...


----------



## kaiserben (5 Mai 2009)

Natouuu a dit:


> Merci à surfman pour sa proposition, on se parle par mp
> 
> Kaiserben tu avais repassé du dissolvant sur le mac ? lol Moi plus jamais !
> 
> ...



Si tu veux que ton mac ressemble moins à rien, tu es obligée d'en passer par là... Tu auras pas un résultat nickel car d'un coté, ton mac aura toujours son aspect rugueux et de l'autre tu auras une partie super lisse et brillante. Mais c'est toujours mieux qu'un aspect plastique fondu.


----------



## Natouuu (6 Mai 2009)

J'ai prêté mon appareil photo numérique à mon ami et il ne me reste plus que l'iPhone pour vous montrer les photos de mon mac...

J'espère que vous allez voir quelque chose...

A très bientôt et à vos commentaires...

Merci

Natacha


----------



## Natouuu (6 Mai 2009)

Pff je crois que vous allez rien voir... Désolé


----------



## artaino (7 Mai 2009)

Natouuu a dit:


> Pff je crois que vous allez rien voir... Désolé


 

Salut je viens de voir ton message. Essaye d'utiliser une gomme d'ecolier blanche, ca permet d'enlever toutes les traces sur le macbook blanc, c'est radicalement efficace.


----------



## surfman06 (7 Mai 2009)

C'est bien comme idée, en plus tu feras le polish avec les produits que je t'envoie.
@+,


----------



## Natouuu (7 Mai 2009)

artaino a dit:


> Salut je viens de voir ton message. Essaye d'utiliser une gomme d'ecolier blanche, ca permet d'enlever toutes les traces sur le macbook blanc, c'est radicalement efficace.



Si encore ce n'était que de simples traces... mais là c'est vraiment le plastique qui a été attaqué...

J'ai quand même essayé la gomme sans résultat, mais merci pour l'info pour les autres tâches j'essayerais avec la gomme 

Je retrouve mon appareil photo dimanche je posterais d'autres photos en espérant que vous verrais mieux que celles que j'ai déjà posté :/

Merci quand même 

Natacha


----------



## marylou. (30 Octobre 2011)

Natouuu a dit:


> Salut tout monde !
> 
> La journée commence vraiment mal pour moi...
> 
> ...




Salut Natacha,
 j'ai fais exactement la même bêtise que toi sur mon macbook blanc ! c'est l'horreur ! je suis pire que dégoutée !! et je voulais savoir si depuis tu avais trouvé une solution. Si oui pourrais-tu me la transmettre !

Merci


----------



## kaos (31 Octobre 2011)

Je tombe les yeux en vous lisant .... mais qu'est qu'il vous à pris bon sang !!!! 

Cependant il existe *des surfaces en silicone *qui se mettent sur le clavier pour les protéger et elles sont elles même imprimées avec les lettres. *comptez 10 euros*
Ça remplace pas un clavier mais bon .


*Macbook unibody/pro *

6 euros  port compris sur ebay
20 euros sur apple store

*Pour macbook blanc*

9 euros ebay

Et pas d'homophobie , un modèle pour tapette  9 euros sur ebay

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NdeF94goSs[/YOUTUBE]


Le forum regorge de fils parlant du nettoyage pourtant et le livre qui vous à été fournit avec le mac traite aussi de ça .

_Moi j'utilise des linguettes à lunettes très alcoolisées ( un des rares produits qui nettoie férocement sans abimé l'écran, les traces de doigts, les jaunissements due au tabac etc ... )
_

Le site *Ifixit.com* propose un paquets de tutos pour bricoler sois même son mac et *bricomac.com* propose des pièces neuves et d'occasions à des prix raisonnables.

Le changement de clavier reste tres abordable même pour un débutant , c'est vraiment pas difficile à faire.
J'ai lié le tuto au nom d'ifixit ainsi que la page de vente de clavier à bricomac.



voilà ... ça mérite pas un bisou ça ? :love:


----------



## Natouuu (1 Février 2012)

Bonsoir à tous !

En voulant rechercher un autre post, j'ai remarqué qu'il y avait eu des réponses à mon message de 2009.

Pour faire suite à vos commentaires, je n'ai jamais réussi à camoufler ce que j'avais fait mais... oui il y a un mais lol pour info j'ai acheté mon macbook blanc en 2007 : ce qui veut dire qu'il fait partie des macbook ayant le défaut des fissures sur le clavier. Et devinez quoi ? Apple m'a donc changé gratuitement mon clavier ! 

A l'époque, je n'était absolument pas au courant que ce genre de fissure était pris en charge par Apple. Je ne l'ai su qu'après quelques semaines/mois (je ne sais plus trop) et j'ai donc fait d'une pierre 2 coups 

Aujourd'hui je ne saurais vous dire si cela est encore possible.

Merci encore à vous pour tous vos messages ! 

Natacha


----------

